# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  الكتاب الكامل في وظيفة و مفاهيم التسويق الاستراتيجي

## siiin

TOUTE LA FONCTION MARKETING
الكتاب الكامل في وظيفة و مفاهيم التسويق الاستراتيجي

ويغطي هذا الكتاب كامل وظيفة التسويق:
معارف: مفاهيم التسويق الاستراتيجي،
التشغيلية، مزيج العملاء والتسويق، و...
الدراية: دراسة، وخطة التسويق،
الحفاظ على كفاءة وتجزئة واستهداف الأسواق؛
الابتكار ، وبناء الاتصالات
الأقنية إعداد ميزانية ...
المعرفة  السلوكيات الفعالة في العلاقات الشخصية، لمواجهة
السلوكيات الصعبة، لتأنيب، وإدارة
الوقت، أن تكون خلاقة ...
مزاياها هي:
الحالية وشاملة المحتوى، 
ممارسة التسويق 
من السهل التنقل في الكتاب، مع مجموعة
علامات تبويب الصفحات التفاعلية ومتجدد ، والإحالات، ووضع
لون مربعات ....
تحميل الكتاب الكامل في وظيفة و مفاهيم التسويق الاستراتيجي

----------

